# Demolition Specifications for Old Brick Building



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks in advance for any help. I'm a residential contractor dealing mostly in small room additions. For the last three years, I've been the volunteer building chairman for the construction of a new YMCA in our town. It is now complete and the results are spectacular.

Here's the next step. The old YMCA building was built in 1929. A marvel for its time, but the years were not kind so it must come down. It is located on a large lot in a downtown area, no other buildings on the same half of the block. 

I'm preparing to write some general specifications for contractors to bid on the demolition, and wondered if anyone on CT could help shape the specifications.

We've had an asbestos assessment and will have the abatement done as a separate issue before turning it over for demo.

There is a basement. Does it make sense to remove everything 4' below grade, put some cracks in the basement floor for drainage, and fill it with sand up to grade? 

Who usually handles the capping of sanitary sewer, water service, gas lines, etc?

This building has some relatively new gym floors, lots of copper, and other salvageable materials. How does that factor in for the demolition contractor? Would it be logical for them to salvage what they can sell as part of the contract, or should the YMCA sell those items before the building is turned over for demo?

I'm sure there are factors some of you have experienced that will be helpful. Any advice or recommendations are appreciated.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Gee Bill, I wish that this building was in PA. Anyway, considering that this building is on a large lot and no other buildings nearby, it won't cost a fortune to demo. Being that it is brick, some contractors would take that down brick by brick and re-sell the brick. On the other hand, others would rip her down and haul out the brick for fill or crush it. Being that it is brick, it is considered "clean". You are allowed 10% wood and garbage to still be considered "clean". 

Being that this is commerical, the contractor must notify DEP and fill out a application for demo. The date that the contractor puts on the app is the day they can start, no earlier. DEP's main concern is dust. With a brick building, there will be dust, so a water cannon is a must. As far as the scrap metal is concerned, we do not bid any differently with that, unless there is a considerable amount. We considered that a "bonus". On the other hand, since there is little work out there, others may think different. 

As far as the utilities, it is most likely up to the utility company to cap the lines and remove the power. Obviously, there will be a charge for this. The sewer, you may be on your own to do that. Contact the local utility companies for comfirmation. 

Backfill depends on what you are going to do with the empty lot. If you are just going to making parking, then remove foundation at least 3' below grade and backill and compact. If you are going sell it or build in the future, then remove everything.


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

rino,

Thanks for your reply, it helps me form some ideas on where to turn next. 

Nice to hear from your point of view.

Bill


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i always view salvage in a demo as "bonus".....you may get it may not? it doesn't weigh into my bid at all...that's road money for me


----------



## Luke Stutz (Jan 15, 2010)

*Recycling*

i am a local automotive shop, but i personally do recycling on the side for the extra money, i just got done with 2 schools, a local bank, and will find out bout a local old factory. i like to buy into these buildings, and recycle all the copper, aluminum, and any other means of metals out of these building before demolition. i have worked with a couple local demolition company's that just tear them down and let everything go to the landfill. i would be really interested to know where this building is located and if it would be possible to buy the copper/aluminum recyclables out of this building before it is demoed.


----------

